# Weeping Willow - A Hunger Games Fan Film



## Sheilawisz (Dec 13, 2014)

Hello everyone.

I was watching random videos last night when I stumbled across Weeping Willow, which is a short and independent film made by fans of _The Hunger Games_. The film is only nineteen minutes long, but it's really good and I guarantee that you will appreciate it if you are a fan of HG in general.

You can find the short film in Youtube:

[video=youtube_share;o-xwmNDuGgI]http://youtu.be/o-xwmNDuGgI[/video]

_Weeping Willow_ is the story of young Willow and her brother Tristan, from District 7, as they get involved in the 52nd Hunger Games. This would be more than twenty years before the time of the first book of the series, so it does not involve any of the official characters.

For being a Fan Film, Weeping Willow is incredibly well done and very powerful, I loved it =)


----------

